# Jamie Eason



## ROID (Feb 13, 2009)

I wonder if she looks as good in person as she looks in her pictures. She is a absolutely beautiful person. It's a toss up between her and Brittany Spears.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2009)

Good post, I'll see you out there.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2009)

ROID said:


> I wonder if she looks as good in person as she looks in her pictures. She is a absolutely beautiful person. It's a toss up between her and Brittany Spears.



I don't know when to take you seriously or when its sarcasm.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe it's time to stop sniffing your balls?!


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2009)

99.9 % of the time there is sarcasm located somewhere within my posts. There is always truth except for a post I made about sleeping with a man. I'm still young though.

As far as Brittany Spears; I think she is attractive because I believe i've been with females of the same caliber on a scale of 1 to 10 minus the fame and money. Jamie Eason is just something else. That's why I was wondering if she looked the same in person as in here photos.


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Maybe it's time to stop sniffing your balls?!



It's surprisingly hard. I really need to quit because I'm afraid I'm gonna get caught in public.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2009)

ROID said:


> There is always truth except for a post I made about sleeping with a man. I'm still young though.



Maybe I read this wrong but do you mean that when your older you will be sleeping with men?

Bravo then!


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on when that gene kicks in. I'm the "white" sheep of the family. They go against the grain , i go with the grain. If anyone is going to sleep with a man in my family it will be me.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 13, 2009)

ROID said:


> It's surprisingly hard. I really need to quit because I'm afraid I'm gonna get caught in public.



Isn't this why you were prescribed your OCD medication?


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Isn't this why you were prescribed your OCD medication?



lol. I should go to the doc and try explaining my ball scratching problem.

WTF :call me ??        that means rock on dude


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Good post, I'll see you out there.



I didn't mean I was actually going to see her in person. Are you ? Where is she going to be ? I've never seriously contemplated stalking someone before I saw her.

I would pay 10k for her to spend the day with me. She would really help my social status.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

You are a very strange person.

As far as Jamie Eason goes, I'm surprised that you're that strung out by her.

She's alright but her boobs are almost appalling to look at.

I think she's one of the most overrated girls out there right now.

If you've been with girls that are better looking than *Britney Spears* (something I find hard to believe), you're social status is fine (something I find hard to believe).


----------



## nkira (Feb 14, 2009)

Jamie Eason a lot better than Spears.....someone please run a poll...cos I don't know how to start one here.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> You are a very strange person.
> 
> As far as Jamie Eason goes, I'm surprised that you're that strung out by her.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  I am glad someone else said it.

The girl is adorable and Id pound the shit out of her, but shes just another hot girl.  Unless I know her personally, shes just another poster on the wall.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

People on this site are in awe of her and I've never understood it.

Not only is she just another hot girl but she's another average girl.

There are definitely some class 6's or 7's here at school that if all dolled up and in the modeling attire she's wearing, would be way hotter than her.

You put it best: I too would pound the shit out of her but she's really just another hot girl.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

Now please tell me of you're black girl experience before my drunkeness causes me to rub one out.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2009)

ROID said:


> I didn't mean I was actually going to see her in person. Are you ? Where is she going to be ? I've never seriously contemplated stalking someone before I saw her.
> 
> I would pay 10k for her to spend the day with me. She would really help my social status.



you can see her at the Arnold Classic next month.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

Prince said:


> you can see her at the Arnold Classic next month.



I'll pass.


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> You are a very strange person.
> 
> As far as Jamie Eason goes, I'm surprised that you're that strung out by her.
> 
> ...



Strange indeed my friend and getting stranger by the moment.

Not better looking, but on par. From the television interviews and such Brittany Spears wouldn't be that much of a trophy. Beauty radiates from the inside out. Brittany seems to me to be an ordinary person with fame. Jamie Eason is just damn sexy.

Believing anything is over rated. knowing is where it's at.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 14, 2009)

ROID said:


> Strange indeed my friend and getting stranger by the moment.
> 
> Not better looking, but on par. From the television interviews and such Brittany Spears wouldn't be that much of a trophy. Beauty radiates from the inside out. Brittany seems to me to be an ordinary person with fame. Jamie Eason is just damn sexy.
> 
> Believing anything is over rated. knowing is where it's at.



Roid, you know I chide out of jest, but the only thing Brittany radiates from the inside, is the food she puts in the microwave!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

It's fucking Britney... bitch.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 14, 2009)

As you can see, I am not a fan.... Beyotch


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I'll pass.



I was talking to ROID.


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2009)

Prince said:


> you can see her at the Arnold Classic next month.


I would have one hell of a complex after I attended one of those events.

As for the rest of you. Don't take away from my fantasy or I shalt ban thee


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 14, 2009)

To answer eveyones question...

Yes!  Most of her photos look like they
are airbrushed or something, but she
is 100% as hot in person as she is
on film...

I shit my pants the first time I
saw/spoke- to her...
Totally Hot!

(But she did blow me off to go talk to flex wheeler)


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2009)

So what's her voice like ? Deep ? High pitched ? air headed ?

how would you compare her to BRITTANY Spears ?

How tall is she ?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> But she did blow me


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

ROID said:


> So what's her voice like ? Deep ? High pitched ? air headed ?
> 
> how would you compare her to BRITTANY Spears ?
> 
> How tall is she ?








YouTube Video


----------



## quark (Feb 15, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Thank you.  I am glad someone else said it.
> 
> The girl is adorable and Id pound the shit out of her, but shes just another hot girl.  Unless I know her personally, shes just another poster on the wall.



Agreed 100%. Totally hot. But as the wise sage once said: _*"Don't matter how hot she is, somewhere there's a guy that's already tired of her shit..."*_


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2009)

ROID said:


> So what's her voice like ? Deep ? High pitched ? air headed ?
> 
> how would you compare her to BRITTANY Spears ?
> 
> How tall is she ?



I think about 5' 2"






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 15, 2009)

Va va voom! 

 I should have stuck with  photograpy!


----------



## ROID (Feb 15, 2009)

ouch  5'2

I'll have to deduct 1/2 a point and 2k from my "1 day w/ Jamie bid".

I bet I could beat her at arm wrestling.


----------

